# Retapez sa chambre en Apple



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,j'ai besoin déconseille pour retaper ma chambre en Apple.

Les matériaux dont je dispose:
1 Mac Book Pro
1 iMac 27"
1 iPad
1 iPhone 4
1 iPhone 3GS
2 seau de peintures de 10L (blanche)
1 rouleau et 1 pinceau
20 autocollants Apple (5 noirs et 15 blancs)
1 lampe blanche
1 horloge blanche
du Parket noir
100 feuilles imprimé de pommes avec un fond noir 
1 détecteur digitale
1 porte blindé
1 armoire blanche
1 lit blanc
2 cousins gravé d'Apple.


----------



## Wali (28 Juin 2010)

A moins d'être sur place et d'être décorateur d'intérieur, je ne comprends pas comment l'on pourrait te venir en aide


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

t'aurais fait comment toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

Webo t'es pas sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

Achète un joli capiton bien rembourré pour les murs, le sol et le plafond.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Webo t'es pas sympa.



Voilà, on veut rendre service&#8230; et voilà le remerciement. 
























Ça devrait pouvoir aller là, pour démarrer.


----------



## Wali (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> t'aurais fait comment toi ?



Je l'aurais pas fait


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

Non,sérieusment ^^A 2 c'est long ? de tout repeindre de faire un trous pour fixer l'ipad (histoire qui montre quelle heure est t-il


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

Tu sais...
Ton père a été un adolescent, lui aussi. Que tu planques des magazines de boules avec les pages un peu collées sous ton lit, bon...

Mais un poster de Steve avec un iPad dans les mains ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Non,sérieusment ^^A 2 c'est long ? de tout repeindre de faire un trous pour fixer l'ipad (histoire qui montre quelle heure est t-il


C'est bon t'a fini de jouer le troll ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est bon t'a fini de jouer le troll ?


 
'tain, on te l'a fait pas, à toi, hein ?


----------



## jugnin (28 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


>



Je vous demande de me laisser en dehors de cette histoire.


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est bon t'a fini de jouer le troll ?



Le troll ?


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2010)

Il y a personne pour remettre le bar tout en bas ? ça éviterai les fanboy


----------



## rizoto (28 Juin 2010)

C'est le debut des vacances scolaires en france?

Notez que l'iphone remplace aisement la brique et le macbook pro le parpaing.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> A 2


 
A Zou zou zou zou zou !


----------



## jugnin (28 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Notez que l'iphone remplace aisement la brique et le macbook pro le parpaing.



Ah non, pas ici. Autrement, on serait content de se faire chourer ses roues de bagnole.


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Bonjour,j'ai besoin *déconseille* pour retaper ma chambre en Apple.




moi aussi je te le déconseille


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> moi aussi je te le déconseille



de conseille je voulais dire


----------



## Fìx (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> de conseille je voulais dire



Encore raté..... essaie encore!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> de conseille je voulais dire


 
Non.
Plutôt "de conseils" - un conseil, des conseils.


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Plutôt "de conseils" - un conseil, des conseils.



oui


----------



## Aescleah (28 Juin 2010)

Tu pourrais également ajouter ce poster sur un des murs (ou sur tous, que ça ait de la gueule), ça serait sympa:


----------



## Fìx (28 Juin 2010)

Qu'est ce que tu dirais d'un joli papier peint comme celui ci?


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu dirais d'un joli papier peint comme celui ci?



c'est quoi comme papier peint ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> oui


 
Alors je vais t'en donner un : sois un peu plus élitiste et rationnel dans le choix de ce ou ceux que tu vénères, ça t'évitera de très grosses déceptions.

Et bienvenue au bar.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gii8jVmjLps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wali (28 Juin 2010)

Merci pour la vidéo !


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2010)

Sinon quelqu'un a sous la mains le panneau "les fanboys seront abattus a vu ?"


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Sinon quelqu'un a sous la mains le panneau "les fanboy seront abattu a vu ?"


J'ai ça en dépannage :


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Il y a personne pour remettre le bar tout en bas ? ça éviterai les fanboy



Ah, si seulement tu étais admin...






nan, j'ai rien dit.


----------



## CBi (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Bonjour,j'ai besoin déconseille pour retaper ma chambre en Apple.
> 
> Les matériaux dont je dispose:
> 1 Mac Book Pro
> ...



Mon idée de déco =
- coller au plafond avec une colle type super-glu = le Mac Book Pro, le iMac 27", le iPad, le iPhone 4, le iPhone 3GS, en les disposant harmonieusement sur la surface.
- peindre le plafond et l'ensemble des objets collés avec la peinture blanche. Passer une deuxième couche ci-nécessaire pour un fini blanc parfait.
- couvrir les murs avec les feuilles imprimées de pommes avec un fond noir.
- disposer les 15 autocollants Apple blancs sur le parquet noir, et les 5 pommes noires sur le plafond blanc.
- mettre le lit blanc au milieu de la pièce et y placer les 2 coussins gravés d'Apple.

Sympa, non ?


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

CBi a dit:


> Mon idée de déco =
> - coller au plafond avec une colle type super-glu = le Mac Book Pro, le iMac 27", le iPad, le iPhone 4, le iPhone 3GS, en les disposant harmonieusement sur la surface.
> - peindre le plafond et l'ensemble des objets collés avec la peinture blanche. Passer une deuxième couche ci-nécessaire pour un fini blanc parfait.
> - couvrir les murs avec les feuilles imprimées de pommes avec un fond noir.
> ...


Oui mais je prefere que les iphone et tout soit mis de face pour que des qu'on rentre on voit


----------



## g.robinson (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Oui mais je prefere que les iphone et tout soit mis de face pour que des qu'on rentre on voit


Tu as raison c'est mieux ! :sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2010)

Ah l'été, les idées bricolages de vacances 

j'aime les coussins *gravés*
( offerts par Pierres et Vacances?)
--
tu oublies un truc essentiel en ton cas

l'AUTEL

( pour toutes les  genuflexions incantations Appeul et son Dieu Steeeve)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

*MOUAHAHAHAHA!!!*

Nan, mais c'est pas possible, c'est un double pseudo, hein ?...   
Nan, allez les mecs... Bobby ?... Jipé ?... LCCM ?... iMacounet ?...   :mouais:


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MOUAHAHAHAHA!!!*
> 
> Nan, mais c'est pas possible, c'est un double pseudo, hein ?...
> Nan, allez les mecs... Bobby ?... Jipé ?... LCCM ?... iMacounet ?...   :mouais:


Nan c'est pas moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

* * PATOCHMAN fout une paire de baffes à iMacounet *

Et une grosse... :style:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2010)

> *MOUAHAHAHAHA!!!*
> 
> Nan, mais c'est pas possible, c'est un double pseudo, hein ?...
> Nan, allez les mecs... Bobby ?... Jipé ?... LCCM ?... iMacounet ?...   :mouais:


ou même kisbizz


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou même kisbizz


Naaaaan !... Elle a beau être copieusement secouée, elle est quand même un poil moins truffe...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

*JE TE RETOURNE LA PAIRE DE BAFFES.* 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> *JE TE RETOURNE LA PAIRE DE BAFFES.*
> 
> Merci beaucoup !




:affraid::affraid:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juin 2010)

Y a pas à dire... Il y a des coups de pieds au Q qui se perdent...


----------



## jean.cule (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Bonjour,j'ai besoin déconseille pour retaper ma chambre en Apple.



Y a des moyens moins couteux pour virer une copine trop envahissante de chez soi.


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

Aidez-moi a trouvez des idées please,pour l'instant j'ai juste peint mes mur et je vais changer le parket


----------



## jean.cule (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Aidez-moi a trouvez des idées please



En voilà déjà une :


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :affraid::affraid:


Je t'ai remercié. 

Pas b'soin d'avoir l'air choqué, héhé.


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

Aidez-moi à trouver des idées pour refaire ma chambre Apple,s'il vous plaît.

Merci,


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Ben tu fais ta chambre en blanc et tu colle des posters apple et tu mets un grand bureau avec tous tes macs dessus et basta


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

Sa existe une porte ou on peut mettre un ecran tactile en forme d'os d'iphone ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

découpe la et mets un ipad voyons


----------



## daffyb (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Aidez-moi à trouver des idées pour refaire ma chambre Apple,s'il vous plaît.
> 
> Merci,



nous on veut bien t'aider, mais commence par nous donner les photos de ta chambre, qu'on puisse s'y projeter :love::mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je t'ai remercié.
> 
> Pas b'soin d'avoir l'air choqué, héhé.



Nan nan nan... C'était carrément effrayé que j'étais :sleep: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




perso31 a dit:


> Aidez-moi à trouver des idées pour refaire ma chambre Apple,s'il vous plaît.
> 
> Merci,





iMacounet a dit:


> Ben tu fais ta chambre en blanc et tu colle des posters apple et tu mets un grand bureau avec tous tes macs dessus et basta





perso31 a dit:


> Sa existe une porte ou on peut mettre un ecran tactile en forme d'os d'iphone ?





iMacounet a dit:


> découpe la et mets un ipad voyons



Je commence à bien l'aimer leur sketche, à Pipo et Jojo...


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

elle est assez(très) petite...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Alors tu va faire quoi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------
> 
> elle est assez(très) petite...



Bon ! Maintenant, tu files ranger ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Alors tu va faire quoi ?



Et toi tu va l'aider !


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

C'est moche et mal rangé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Et toi tu va l'aider !


Tu rêve.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (28 Juin 2010)

Va dans un magasin Apple décoré à la sauce Apple, et inspire toi de la déco. Au besoin, demande leur qui est leur architecte d'intérieur. Et n'oublie pas les câbles armés à mettre sur tes Mac et iTrucs, ça fera encore plus vrai.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------
> 
> elle est assez(très) petite...



Qu'est-ce que je disais déjà ?

Ah oui!



> Y a pas à dire... Il y a des coups de pieds au Q qui se perdent...


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

mon iPad je veux le mettre là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu rêve.



Nan nan nan ... Les merdeux, c'est comme les canards, ça cancane à tous bouts de champs et ça chie partout... Tu files et tu discutes pas, morveux...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

C'est cool pour toi.

Ici c'est pas un forum de bricolage, et en plus t'es au bar MacGé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan ... Les merdeux, c'est comme les canards, ça cancane à tous bouts de champs et ça chie partout... Tu files et tu discutes pas, morveux...


C'est ton genre non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais déjà ?
> 
> Ah oui!



Lui encore, il a l'air tout pitchoun... L'autre Bézu, il a quand même 17 piges... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> C'est ton genre non ?



Rhââââââa! Mais trouve toi une copine, ou alors fais suer les deux loosers qui t'ont fait, au lieu de croire que tu es autorisé à discuter avec les grandes personnes...


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

Faut que je poste ou ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Lui encore, il a l'air tout pitchoun... L'autre Bézu, il a quand même 17 piges...



Tu veux dire quoi par "Bézu" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Lui encore, il a l'air tout pitchoun... L'autre Bézu, il a quand même 17 piges...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------
> 
> ...


Bon, je dirais pas le fond de ma pensée (sinon je vais me faire virer d'ici)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu veux dire quoi par "Bézu" ?









Le prince du rire... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Bon, je dirais pas le fond de ma pensée


Voilàààààààà !... Tu t'assois dessus ...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Ok. Si ça te fais plaisir, tant mieux. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le prince du rire...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------
> 
> ...


Oui.


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

Aidez-moi svp


----------



## jugnin (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> mon iPad je veux le mettre là



Eh bien vas-y... Mais faut utiliser des clous suffisamment gros, hein.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Aidez-moi svp


Bon, t'es gentil, mais tu sais gamin, ici il y a pas mal de vieux schnoks à moitié alcooliques, avec des vies affectives merdiques, des boulots harassants et stressants, des cons de gosses qui leur pompent le peu de vitalité qui leur reste, alors quand ils viennent ici, ils sont fatigués, mais fatiguééééééés... Tout ce qu'ils veulent, c'est décompresser et se fendre un bon coup la gueule en sirotant un verre... Tiens... D'ailleurs il se fait l'heure de mon 'tit punch...


----------



## itako (28 Juin 2010)

C'est totalement surréaliste.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

itako a dit:


> C'est totalement surréaliste.



Un 'tit punch ?...


----------



## jugnin (28 Juin 2010)

*Qu'on commence par lui retaper le Génome !* 
*

Vite !*


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

schnoks ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juin 2010)

c'est quand qu'on parle de 
NICHONS !!!!!!


c'est grug qui va être content  les fils à la con arrivent, à l'instar des touristes en corse


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> schnoks ?


Vieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

Rhaaaaaaaa, putaaaaaiiin! Une pure merveille ce punch! :love:

3 mois que les gousses de vanille macéraient dans le rhum... :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> *Qu'on commence par lui retaper le Génome !*
> *
> 
> Vite !*




atgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagta....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

Y'a une couille avec un "t", là, au milieu...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2010)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Va dans un magasin Apple décoré à la sauce Apple, et inspire toi de la déco.


décoré à la sauce Apple...

la sauce Apple est certainement avec des machins dedans  qui poussent à acheter  trop de materiel , voire  décorer sa chambre en Applemania , se faire faire un tatouage Apple , et chez certains ca semble  avoir  un effet laxatif*

* là c'est du  _amené sur un plateau_ pour la suite


----------



## Pouasson (28 Juin 2010)

Tes parents sont un peu trop laxatifs de te laisser faire ça dans ta chambre.  


Nan?


----------



## jugnin (28 Juin 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> atgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagtaatgcatgtgaatgaccatagcgtatcgatacgtgcgtaaagtatacgatatgcagta....



Là. 

Maintenant, y'a plus qu'à lui ficher un câble USB dans l'il pour lui télécharger le bouzin. Technophile comme il est, ça devrait lui plaire.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Là.
> 
> Maintenant, y'a plus qu'à lui ficher un câble USB dans l'&#339;il pour lui télécharger le bouzin. Technophile comme il est, ça devrait lui plaire.


ca ressemble vachement au fichier en exe crypté de la formule d'acrylique Tollens satinée  couleur "one more thing"
il va adorer
( la clef de décryptage est dans un fichier flash)


----------



## jugnin (28 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca ressemble vachement au fichier en exe crypté de la formule d'acrylique Tollens sarinée  couleur "one more thing"
> il va adorer
> ( la clef de décryptage est dans un fichier flash)



Merci, Pascal. On n'a rien compris.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juin 2010)

le sieur "applespirit" est demandé à l'accueil du bar


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Merci, Pascal. On n'a rien compris.


Mais si la peinture Tollens ou il ya une clé usb gratuite, mais pour la récuperer faut plonger le bras dedans.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> le sieur "applespirit" est demandé à l'accueil du bar



il est en vacances à Fancouleaux !


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> il est en vacances à Fancouleaux !



grand bien lui fasse


----------



## jugnin (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mais si la peinture Tollens ou il ya une clé usb gratuite, mais pour la récuperer faut plonger le bras dedans.


*
Ha Ha Ha ! 

Ha !

Ah... ben non, en fait.

*


----------



## Fìx (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> elle est assez(très) petite...



Attends mais je rêve là?!!!  T'as même pas THE HOUSSE DE COUETTE??!! 





Comment t'as réussis à t'inscrire ici... j'pige pas là?! :mouais:


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Il lui faut ça aussi. 

-> http://store.pull-in.com/eu/fr/homme/sous-vetement/fashion-ikone


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Attends mais je rêve là?!!!  T'as même pas THE HOUSSE DE COUETTE??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sa s'achete ou ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Sa s'achete ou ???



DTC !!! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juin 2010)

p'tain 
on avait déja MacInside, nous voilà avec MacOutside


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2010)

Un logiciel pour t'aider jeune fanatique


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

Ah en faite sa coûte pas cher la couette 40 euros,avec livraisson colissimo.


----------



## Fìx (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Ah en faite sa coûte pas cher la couette 40 euros,avec livraisson colissimo.



Et encore moins cher si tu prends la lampe avec en même temps! Ça fait une livraison en moins!


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

ta trouvé ou ??? Je te l'achete 60 euros


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

ah elle est chouette la lampe. :love:

http://www.geekintouch.com/post/2010/01/27/La-Lampe-Apple

Mais ne sera jamais commercialisée.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2010)

J'ai tout lu.
J'ai failli pleurer.

Et je tiens à signaler à notre jeune applemaniaque qu'on écrit "ça ne coûte pas cher", avec un c cédille, pas un "s". 

Merde, on se croirait sur un skyblog.


EDITH : pitin, pis toi, au-dessus, t'es de pire en pire...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai tout lu.
> J'ai failli pleurer.
> 
> Et je tiens à signaler à notre jeune applemaniaque qu'on écrit "ça ne coûte pas cher", avec un c cédille, pas un "s".
> ...


Edith ? Je connais pas.

Ah mais, que veux tu.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah mais, que veux tu.



Ne plus avoir l'impression d'être sur un skyblog.

Mais avec des énergumènes dans ton genre c'est impossible, je sais. 
Allez, je te laisse répondre un truc débile, j'ai autre chose à faire.


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ne plus avoir l'impression d'être sur un skyblog.
> 
> Mais avec des énergumènes dans ton genre c'est impossible, je sais.


J'écris bien le Français.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'écris bien le Français.



Personnellement, je ne pratique pas plus que n'importe quel autre représentant de la race humaine. Tu as tenté le Grec ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne pratique pas plus que n'importe quel autre représentant de la race humaine. Tu as tenté le Grec ?


Non.

Je vais tester le chinois tiens.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2010)

Rassurez moi, c'est un fake, non ?
Ou un double pseudo ? Gkat qui photographie Tintin et les deux qui se foutent de notre gueule ?


Gruuuuuuuuuuuuuug ! T'as vu où ça mène tes idées  du style 'mais ouvrez les donc vos filalakons'


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Gkat qui photographie Tintin et les deux qui se foutent de notre gueule ?'



Non, il n'a pas la même housse de couette


----------



## Aescleah (28 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Rassurez moi, c'est un fake, non ?
> Ou un double pseudo ? Gkat qui photographie Tintin et les deux qui se foutent de notre gueule ?
> 
> 
> Gruuuuuuuuuuuuuug ! T'as vu où ça mène tes idées  du style 'mais ouvrez les donc vos filalakons'



Non. C'est très sérieux.

Allez, je vais me siroter une petite myrte moi


----------



## itako (28 Juin 2010)

Non, ce n'est pas un fake, on peut même voir le jeune homme en vidéo.
C'est vraiment effrayant / effarant.


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

itako a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas un fake, on peut même voir le jeune homme en vidéo.
> C'est vraiment effrayant / effarant.



Vous parlez de qui la ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Vous parlez de qui la ???



Kate! 

La putain de Manon ! Mais qu'on interdise le bar aux moins de 35 ans ! (28 pour les filles :love: )


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2010)

Au rythme où ils vont, ils vont tous faire la bise à Bengilli avant la puberté. Un moyen pour les faire mûrir à bon escient serait utile .


----------



## Aladdin Sane (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> mon iPad je veux le mettre là




Mais c'est zouli ces petits Lucky Lucke en frise près de ton plafond. :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2010)

vu que tu dois avoir 13/14 ans, investi plus dans un lit 2 places, ça aura 10 fois plus d'intérêt d'ici quelques mois ( et aussi des capotes, il faut toujours y penser  )


----------



## Aladdin Sane (28 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> vu que tu dois avoir 13/14 ans, investi plus dans un lit 2 places, ça aura 10 fois plus d'intérêt d'ici quelques mois ( et aussi des capotes, il faut toujours y penser  )



T'as quand même attendu quelques années de plus hein...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Et est ce que c'est bien un iPad qu'il a dans les mains ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et est ce que c'est bien un iPad qu'il a dans les mains ?



Non, c'est un gros carré de chocolat.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2010)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Non, c'est un gros carré de chocolat.



Ou bien l'ardoise destinée à ses parents.


----------



## jugnin (28 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Kate!
> 
> La putain de Manon ! Mais qu'on interdise le bar aux moins de 35 ans ! (28 pour les filles :love: )



*EXACTEMENT !*


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> *EXACTEMENT !*



tu rentre dans quelle catégorie ?


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ou bien l'ardoise destinée à ses parents.





 
non ^^


----------



## jugnin (28 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> tu rendre dans quelle catégorie ?



On écrit "_tu rends"_, jeune membre. Et sache que je ne vomis jamais sur les gens, même les pires.


Il y a bien eu ma mère, lorsque je n'étais encore qu'un horrible chiard, mais elle me cherchait, avec son lait chauffé, là. C'est carrément dégueu.


----------



## perso31 (28 Juin 2010)

sinon on peux pas m'aider franchement


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Au rythme où ils vont, ils vont tous faire la bise à Bengilli avant la puberté. Un moyen pour les faire mûrir à bon escient serait utile .



En principe, il suffit de mettre une pomme dans un plat à fruits pour que les autres mûrissent plus vite


----------



## Aladdin Sane (28 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> sinon on peux pas m'aider franchement



Franchement ?




Non


----------



## boodou (28 Juin 2010)

*Dites-moi que ce n'est pas vrai !!!*


:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2010)

Et pas de posters de _femmeàpoil_s prévus à l'affichage, dans cette turne ?!... 


:mouais:


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> *Dites-moi que ce n'est pas vrai !!!*
> 
> 
> :mouais:



_*Qu'on lui retape l'éducation !*_


*Vite !* 


A coup d'trique !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Si tu veux, je peux te preter un Dyson pour le nettoyage pendant les travaux.



Par contre, faudra venir le chercher


----------



## perso31 (29 Juin 2010)

Sinon vous me proposez quoi pour faire ça ?


----------



## tatouille (29 Juin 2010)

dis moi perso31 une question comme cela,  tu es né comme ca ou par hasard quelqu'un t'a marché dessus?

en tous les cas si tu veux  qu'on t'aide, avant tout, il va falloir que tu nous fournisses ton dossier médical, 

seconde question: tes parents t'envoient-il de temps en temps parler a un Monsieur ou une Madame? si non ils devraient y songer fortement.


----------



## Wali (29 Juin 2010)

Il se marre en vous lisant ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> sinon on peux pas m'aider franchement


 
Si, si : 



PonkHead a dit:


> Alors je vais t'en donner un : sois un peu plus élitiste et rationnel dans le choix de ce ou ceux que tu vénères, ça t'évitera de très grosses déceptions.


 
Que tu veuilles changer la déco de ta chambre, au vu des photos, est une TRES bonne idée.

Que tu veuilles en faire une sorte de sanctuaire kitsh à la gloire d'une entreprise commerciale qui n'en a strictement rien à battre tant qu'elle te refourgue son matos à la pelle (et ça a l'air de fonctionner) ne servira qu'à te coller sur le dos une bonne grosse étiquette d'andouille de geek influençable à inviter à dîner le mercredi soir.
Est-ce vraiment ça que tu veux ?

(Et puis, le jour où t'auras un pixel mort sur ton mac et que tu viendras hurler ta haine dans Réagissez, t'auras l'air malin avec ta déco d'Applemaniac...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Que tu veuilles changer la déco de ta chambre, au vu des photos, est une TRES bonne idée.
> 
> Que tu veuilles en faire une sorte de sanctuaire kitsh à la gloire d'une entreprise commerciale qui n'en a strictement rien à battre tant qu'elle te refourgue son matos à la pelle (et ça a l'air de fonctionner) ne servira qu'à te coller sur le dos une bonne grosse étiquette d'andouille de geek influençable à inviter à dîner le mercredi soir.
> Est-ce vraiment ça que tu veux ?
> ...



Faut toujours que tu noircisses le tableau


----------



## perso31 (29 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si, si :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De toutes façon j'ai des Apple care réparations et au pire je change le mac en un mac de dernière génération


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> De toutes façon j'ai des Apple care réparations et au pire je change le mac en un mac de dernière génération



Tes parents n'ont pas du te le dire pour ne pas aggraver ton pathos, mais t'es quand même un vivant réquisitoire en faveur de la vasectomie à toi tout seul...


----------



## Arlequin (29 Juin 2010)

y'a pas école là ? 

:sleep:


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> De toutes façon j'ai des Apple care réparations et au pire je change le mac en un mac de dernière génération



Ben oui, ça a l'air si simple... Tu dois avoir un travail très bien rémunéré pour rester toujours à la pointe de la consommation béate technologie.

Quoiqu'il en soit, tu devrais aller chercher de l'aide en maison de correction sur un autre forum, peuplé de geeks boutonneux de ton âge. Ici tu ne trouveras que de vieux aigris, qui se fichent _vraiment_ de ta déco de fanatique, et du coup, de toi. Mais tu as l'excuse de l'âge, alors c'est tout de suite moins drôle.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais tu as l'excuse de l'âge, alors c'est tout de suite moins drôle.


 
Et encore, t'as pas de gamin, toi...
Imagine comment je flippe, moi !


----------



## rizoto (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> De toutes façon j'ai des Apple care réparations et au pire je change le mac en un mac de dernière génération



Tu ne serais pas parent avec guiguilap ou macuserman par hasard?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Bon, ce fil est très intéressant mais je crois que je vais me désabonner... :sleep:


----------



## perso31 (29 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> y'a pas école là ?
> 
> :sleep:



Non vacances


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Non vacances



Tiens, pour ta piaule et pour ne pas que tu t'ennuies, je t'offre un beau porte-clefs apple...
C'est le modèle iMacounet à col roulé... Un must-have ! :love: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Non vacances


 
Et bien sors ! Va voir des potes ! Va draguer ! Va faire du sport ! Va profiter du soleil et de l'insousiance de la jeunesse !
Aux heures chaudes, prends un bon bouquin et l'ombre d'un arbre !

Qu'est-ce que tu fous à 11h sur un forum à te faire chahuter par des vieux alors que tu es en vacances ?!

Vis, quoi, merde !!!

Tu passes à côté de tout, là, à ruminer dans ton coin avec ton matos hors de prix !


----------



## daffyb (29 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et bien sors ! Va voir des potes ! Va draguer ! Va faire du sport ! Va profiter du soleil et de l'insousiance de la jeunesse !
> Aux heures chaudes, prends un bon bouquin et l'ombre d'un arbre !
> 
> Qu'est-ce que tu fous à 11h sur un forum à te faire chahuter par des vieux alors que tu es en vacances ?!
> ...



surtout qu'à Toulouse, ya moyen de faire des choses et ya d'la bonnasse :love:


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2010)

Non, je nie toute implication dans ce carnage.
Comme deux ou trois je suis en train de rire&#8230;
C'est incroyable. NON je suis pas gravos à ce point. J'ai un lit deux places et une copine. Et toc. 

Non, attends jeune geek farceur. C'est une blague ? Je veux bien t'aider à refaire ta chambre, mais de un, c'est un gros merdier, de deux, ton lit est même pas fait etde trois, tu n'as pas l'air de souvent aérer ni ta chambre ni ton cerveau.

Cadeau. Pour en dehors de ta chambre&#8230; Ou dedans. Mais ça pue.


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> tu n'as pas l'air de souvent aérer ni ta chambre ni ton cerveau.










Oups, pardon !...


----------



## jean.cule (29 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'ai un lit deux places et *une copine*. Et toc.





Macuserman a dit:


> tu n'as pas l'air de souvent aérer ni ta chambre *ni ton cerveau*.



Elle non plus apparemment.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2010)

Explications ?


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens, pour ta piaule et pour ne pas que tu t'ennuies, je t'offre un beau porte-clefs apple...
> C'est le modèle iMacounet à col roulé... Un must-have ! :love: :style:


Toi à force de me chercher le terroriste de mon cul, ça va chier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Explications ?



Faut suivre...   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Toi à force de me chercher le terroriste de mon cul, ça va chier.



J'en doute pas une seconde


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2010)

Bah j'ai décroché ! Tant pis&#8230; 
Et les gars, si ça parle de cul, vous pourriez au moins utiliser les chiottes plus haut hein !


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faut suivre...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------
> 
> ...


Autrement tu as la version PATOCHMAN.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Autrement tu as la version PATOCHMAN.



Hééééééé ben tu voooooiiis ! Toi aussi tu as ton humour à toi... 

Sinon, sans rigoler
1) Ce genre de petits coups bas graphiques étaient légion au bar, fût un temps... Mode d'échange courant, amusant et qui désamorçait pas mal d'animosités débiles dont tu sembles spécialiste... Des fils entiers étaient même consacrés à ça quand bon nombre de posteurs se sortaient un peu les pouces du fion pour se servir un tant soit peu des capacités de leurs Macs au lieu de se contenter d'une enfilade de posts ineptes et imbus... Mais tu ne sembles pas avoir connu ça et fais vraiment partie de cette déplorable génération copier/coller...
2) Chez moi, quand on menace "on a intérêt à avoir du monde deriière" comme on dit...


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hééééééé ben tu voooooiiis ! Toi aussi tu as ton humour à toi...
> 
> Sinon, sans rigoler
> 1) Ce genre de petits coups bas graphiques étaient légion au bar, fût un temps... Mode d'échange courant, amusant et qui désamorçait pas mal d'animosités débiles dont tu sembles spécialiste... Des fils entiers étaient même consacrés à ça quand bon nombre de posteurs se sortaient un peu les pouces du fion pour se servir un tant soit peu des capacités de leurs Macs au lieu de se contenter d'une enfilade de posts ineptes et imbus... Mais tu ne sembles pas avoir connu ça et fais vraiment partie de cette déplorable génération copier/coller...
> 2) Chez moi, quand on menace "on a intérêt à avoir du monde deriière" comme on dit...


Pour le 1 je prends note.

Pour le 2, chez toi c'est priorité derrière ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pour le 2, chez toi c'est priorité derrière ?



Viens voir, y'a des promos sur les bateaux...


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pour le 1 je prends note.


Avec un peu de curiosité et de volonté...
Tu peux lire un fil en particulier qui te donneras accés à ces moments de "grandiloquences"...


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

Si tu me le paye.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Viens voir, y'a des promos sur les bateaux...



Ils sont plus en grève ? 

----> NB: revoir la conjugaison du verbe "payer".


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec un peu de curiosité et de volonté...
> Tu peux lire un fil en particulier qui te donneras accés à ces moments de "grandiloquences"...


Je lis beaucoup de sujets ici.

Quel sujet en particulier ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je lis beaucoup de sujets ici.
> 
> Quel sujet en particulier ?


Indice : bar...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec un peu de curiosité et de volonté...



Tu rigoles... Préfère jouer les clairons...
Chercher et essayer de comprendre ? Mais tu te rends pas compte de ce que tu demandes, toi ? 
Nan, ce petit môôôssieur préfère croire que l'achat d'une merde avec une pomme lui ouvre les portes de l'omniscience et de la grande fraternité des caves qui ont banqué pour la même merde à pomme... 
S'il suffisait de sortir une poignée de billets pour se donner l'impression faire partie de quelque chose... :sleep: 

Va donc expliquer qu'ici, le respect se gagne...


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu rigoles... Préfère jouer les clairons...
> Chercher et essayer de comprendre ? Mais tu te rends pas compte de ce que tu demandes, toi ?
> Nan, ce petit môôôssieur préfère croire que l'achat d'une merde avec une pomme lui ouvre les portes de l'omniscience et de la grande fraternité des caves qui ont banqué pour la même merde à pomme...
> S'il suffisait de sortir une poignée de billets pour se donner l'impression faire partie de quelque chose... :sleep:


J'adore ta vision des choses, c'est très con et en même temps ... très con.


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je lis beaucoup de sujets ici.
> 
> Quel sujet en particulier ?



Celui là, par exemple. En plus des sujets épinglés, comme "A propos des piliers du Bar", et le SAV.

Edit : Tiens, j'ai croisé patoch', là bas... 



> Si certains nioubes à grande gueule et autres membres mendiants, en mal  d'intégration dans notre chère "communauté", nantis d'un formidable  matériel et de fantastiques logiciels, s'étaient un tantinet sortis les  pouces du cul pour participer, au lieu de nous abreuver de leurs  jérémiades ineptes, on aurait pu les trouver un tant soit peu plus  "sympathiques" au sein de ce bar, dont ils font tant de cas mais dont  ils n'ont après tout pas grand chose à foutre...
> Il m'a semblé en débarquant, que poster un bidule ici vous ouvrait pas  mal de portes ailleurs, et chacun selon ses moyens...



:love:


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Celui là, par exemple. En plus des sujets épinglés, comme "A propos des piliers du Bar", et le SAV.


Merci. 

Les pilliers de bar, j'en ai lu quelques pages.


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Préfère jouer les clairons...


De la vuvuzuela ?!... 
(pas la suisse, hein !...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'adore ta vision des choses, c'est très con et en même temps ... très con.



Tu vois, même quand il s'agit d'aligner plus d'une ligne pour argumenter, tu reste dans l'indigence la plus crasseuse... C'est en partie ce qui fait que tu ne vas pas tarder à trouver une franche et chaude unanimité au Bar... Pas besoin d'être un grand devin pour te le prédire...


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu vois, même quand il s'agit d'aligner plus d'une ligne pour argumenter, tu reste dans l'indigence la plus crasseuse... C'est en partie ce qui fait que tu ne vas pas tarder à trouver une franche et chaude unanimité au Bar... Pas besoin d'être un grand devin pour te le prédire...



Et mon ami Atlante, pourfendeur de l'injustice, débarquera pour en ramasser les restes fumants, vociférant son indignation dans un déchaînement de violence verbale. Puis Benjamin, notre estimé Leader,  ressuscitera momentanément, le temps de nous sucrer les coups de boules rouges.

Bienvenue en 2009.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et mon ami Atlante, pourfendeur de l'injustice, débarquera pour en ramasser les restes fumants, vociférant son indignation dans un déchaînement de violence verbale. Puis Benjamin, notre estimé Leader,  ressuscitera momentanément, le temps de nous sucrer les coups de boules rouges.
> 
> Bienvenue en 2009.



J'ai déjà dit que tout était cyclique, ici... C'est l'été, avec son cortège de boulets, qui bat son plein...


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2010)

J'aurais vraiment tout vu dans cette chienne de vie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

Amok a dit:


> J'aurais vraiment tout vu dans cette chienne de vie !



C'est cyclique, je te dis...


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2010)

Cyclique ?!...
C'est qui ?!...


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Cyclique ?!...
> C'est qui ?!...



J'ai bien une idée...


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2010)

Soyez un peu light : vu son blog, il doit friser les 13 ans.

Qu'il préfère le matos Apple aux filles n'est pas si con, d'ailleurs : ca lui coutera moins cher ! :rateau:

Tiens, pour les _vraiment anciens_ du lieu, ca ne vous rappelle pas un certain number one a ses débuts ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Soyez un peu light : vu son blog, il doit friser les 13 ans.



Il y en a des aussi crétins avec quelques années de plus, ça veut rien dire.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2010)

Ohh j'avais pas vu le blog
Bon, bah en plus il vend des gens !! :affraid:

Il est nu et il embrasse un iPad. Remarquez, 499 c'est le prix d'un bijoux pour madame (mais un bon gros bijoux alors).


----------



## Fìx (29 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Remarquez, 499 c'est le prix d'un bijoux pour madame (mais un bon gros bijoux alors).



Tu rêves! :rateau: ... et t'as intérêt à faire des économies si tu veux l'épater..... parce qu'un "bon gros bijou", c'est laaaaaaargement plus cher!


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Oui mais je prefere que les iphone et tout soit mis de face pour que des qu'on rentre on voit



Il suffit de rentrer par la fenêtre! :rose:


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Tu rêves! :rateau: ... et t'as intérêt à faire des économies si tu veux l'épater..... parce qu'un "bon gros bijou", c'est laaaaaaargement plus cher!



Message reçu 5/5 ! 

Un bijoux pour sa femme ? 150. Une montre pour sa femme ? 299. Une soirée à l'hôtel de l'équipe de France avec sa femme ? 1.200. Un bon gros bijoux ? 73.000. 
Épater les gens sur un forum en décorant sa SteveRoom, ça n'a pas de prix
Pour tout le reste il y a ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai déjà dit que tout était cyclique, ici...


 
Cyclique ?
Deux claques !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2010)

et au moins une cloque si ca claque en cycles


----------



## rizoto (29 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et au moins une cloque si ca claque en cycles



Ah oui quand même ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Ah oui quand même ...



Ca c'est parce que la coke qui tourne en ce moment sur Paris est coupée à la fiente d'orang-outan.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2010)

ca ce serait étonnant , l'orang outang est en voie de disparition , et sa fiente vaut sans doute plus chere que la merde blanche sus évoquée

remarque y a des gens tellement bizarres qu'il existe peut etre un marché  de coke - coupée écolo facon WWF


( ya bien des customs Apple avec incrust de diamants, coque en métal precieux et autres bêtises, ce qui d'ailleurs peu interesser le fanboy  apparement pété de tunes, enfin ses parents)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca c'est parce que la coke qui tourne en ce moment sur Paris est coupée à la fiente d'orang-outan.


 
Pour une dose, glissez une pièce dans la fiente.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> la merde blanche sus évoquée



C'est pas très gentil.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est pas très gentil.


hein?

hummm.... tu fais l'apologie de la coke?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Mais qu'est ce que tu racontes ?!
On parle pas de sucre glace ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Ma peau est mon premier logis, telle une coque - le seul dont je ne peux guère déménager.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ma peau est mon premier logis, telle une coque - le seul dont je ne peux guère déménager.



En effet... Mais tout n'est pas perdu, tu peux la personnaliser aussi!..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> En effet... Mais tout n'est pas perdu, tu peux la personnaliser aussi!..




Ouais, mais non.
Tout passe.
Tout lasse.

J'évite de provoquer sciemment des abimes insondables de perplexité pour quand j'aurais Alzheimer.


----------



## perso31 (29 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ohh j'avais pas vu le blog
> Bon, bah en plus il vend des gens !! :affraid:
> 
> Il est nu et il embrasse un iPad. Remarquez, 499 c'est le prix d'un bijoux pour madame (mais un bon gros bijoux alors).



Vendres les gens ? 

En plus je suis torse nu


----------



## g.robinson (29 Juin 2010)

perso 31 : As tu avancé ? T'as une nouvelle photo ?


----------



## perso31 (29 Juin 2010)

g.robinson a dit:


> perso 31 : As tu avancé ? T'as une nouvelle photo ?



Oué je vais la mettre ce soir.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Vendres les gens ?
> 
> En plus je suis torse nu



Va dire ça aux producteurs de films de burnes. "Je suis pas nu ! Je suis&#8230;torse-nu !".
Et oui tu vends des gens ! Cf en haut, rubrique: "ceux que je vends". :affraid:

Les gens vendent du rêve, nos copines respectives vendent du rêve (heuu&#8230; ça dépend, peut être pas à tout le monde). Mais des gens. Décidément ça se fait pas !

@g.robinson: fais pas l'intéressé, c'est pas gentil !


----------



## perso31 (29 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Va dire ça aux producteurs de films de burnes. "Je suis pas nu ! Je suistorse-nu !".
> Et oui tu vends des gens ! Cf en haut, rubrique: "ceux que je vends". :affraid:
> 
> Les gens vendent du rêve, nos copines respectives vendent du rêve (heuu ça dépend, peut être pas à tout le monde). Mais des gens. Décidément ça se fait pas !
> ...



J'ai fait une faute alors


----------



## crazy_c0vv (29 Juin 2010)

Alors cette chambre ça avance ?

T'as pensé à la recouvrir de papier aluminium pour faire comme les Mac actuels ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> J'ai fait une faute alors


Ahh bah ça alors

Sinon, tu as pensé au concept d'une chambre Unibody ? Taillée dans un seul bloc de placo-plâtre ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2010)

Tiens ?!...
Des posts ont disparus !...
Encore un coup des chinois, ça !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens ?!...
> Des posts ont disparus !...
> Encore un coup des chinois, ça !...



Du FBI uniquement !


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Du FBI uniquement !


Mal écaillé ?!...


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> 2 *cousins* gravé d'Apple.


Je ne comprends pas, 3 options :

--> tu as 2 cousins qui se sont fait tatouer _Apple_ (...) oui mais sur quelle partie de leur corps ? Pas trop bas j'espère pour eux (...) sinon ça a dû leur faire mal 

--> 2 espions qui renseignent Apple (...) notamment quand des prototypes d'iPhone 4 disparaissent dans des bars louches ? :hein:

--> 2 coussins qui ont une Pomme croquée ou le nom Apple gravés en leur milieu (...) 


En bref et pour faire vite, elle n'est pas nette ton histoire


----------



## itako (29 Juin 2010)

" Donc ! les caractéristiques ! C'est un ipad wifi 16go ... donc euuu bof.."


Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs.


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2010)

Je vous demande de vous taire !


----------



## perso31 (29 Juin 2010)

itako a dit:


> " Donc ! les caractéristiques ! C'est un ipad wifi 16go ... donc euuu bof.."
> 
> 
> Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs.



? quoi ?


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

"Aujourdhui,je vais vous faire un test de lIpad,désolé de vous montrer * un bas de gamme* Wi-fi..."


----------



## perso31 (29 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> "Aujourdhui,je vais vous faire un test de lIpad,désolé de vous montrer * un bas de gamme* Wi-fi..."


Ouais,je sais mes darrons n'ont pas voulu m'acheter un 64


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

Moi je serais content d'avoir un iPad 16 Gb.


----------



## perso31 (29 Juin 2010)

Quand je saute une ligne sa voulais dire bientôt mais la signature bug


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Ouais,je sais mes darrons n'ont pas voulu m'acheter un 64


Ta signature est donc fausse.


----------



## perso31 (29 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ta signature est donc fausse.



Ben ya que pour l'iPad je met la date si peut te faire plaisir.


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2010)

Peut être que si vous arrêtiez de le traquer, il raconterait moins de conneries. J'dis ça...


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

Et tu te sers de toutes tes machines ? A quoi ça te sert d'en avoir autant ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2010)

Bon, on va s'arrêter là.
Bonjour chez vous.


----------

